# Tire change, will 225/50/ZR17 fit ?



## raphaelmarkustante (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi
I would like some help regarding my next tire change.
My 2012 LS cruze currently rides on 17'' wheels 

specifically this:Alloy New Aftermarket Wheel Fits 11-13 Cruze (17x7, 5 Lugs) ALY05475U20N | eBay

It's fitted with 215/50/ZR17. 

Will 225/50/ZR17 fit? 
I ask this because it says that the stock fitting for 17" 2012 cruze should be 225s not 215s.
any opinions on this?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tire rack says the 2LT 17's are 225/50-R17 where Eco 17's are 215/55-R17

Comparing the 2 sizes they are close using this

https://tiresize.com/calculator/

Flyin Miata one isn't working for me. 

https://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------

